# تعالوا شوفوا  كوبتك مان بيقوا اية !!!!!!!!!



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*متزعلش يا كوبتك جبتها فيك 
منا كنت هكتبها في حد تاني زعمينا كلنا وبعدين خفت هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله شكرا rgaa​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة ياراجعا


----------



## جارجيوس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جميييييييييله جدا"​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرسي روماني 
نورت 
اختك رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## طحبوش (23 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة جدا شكرا يا رجعا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
لذيذة قوى
ميرسى ليك حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 ديسمبر 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههه 


جمييييييييييييلة اوووووووووووووووووى​_


----------



## SALVATION (23 ديسمبر 2009)

_مش هقدر اعلق ولا حتى اضحك_
_مش مستغنى عن عضويتى _​


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههه لذيذة راجعة*
*ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *متزعلش يا كوبتك جبتها فيك​*
> *منا كنت هكتبها في حد تاني زعمينا كلنا وبعدين خفت هههههههههههههههه*​


 
ماشاء الله يعني الصورة خلاص كان لازم تنزل يعني تنزل

وبدال مش نافعه للزعيم تنفع للي تحته علي طول الغلبان المسكين اللي لسه طالع من زحمة الرتب دي :11azy: ( شكلي ها اجرب افتري علشان اخوف ههههه )

ثانكس يا راجعا وخافي علي نفسك احسن اعصرك انزل منك مخالفات :t30:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة ياراجعا



*مرسي مرمورة 
نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

Coptic Man قال:


> ماشاء الله يعني الصورة خلاص كان لازم تنزل يعني تنزل
> 
> *ايوة منا لازم اشرحلهم بالصورة انت بتعمل اية​*وبدال مش نافعه للزعيم تنفع للي تحته علي طول الغلبان المسكين اللي لسه طالع من زحمة الرتب دي :11azy: ( شكلي ها اجرب افتري علشان اخوف ههههه )
> *لا بلاش تفتري
> ...



*لية بس كدة يا كوبتك 
دنا بقول عليك طيب 
علي العموم مش هتلاقي ليا مخالفات :t30::t30::t30:​*

*مرسي اخويا 
ودة ترحيب صغنون برجوعك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يا راجعا زيك يا قمر 
على كدة الواحد يتجنب كوبتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> جميييييييييله جدا"​



*مرسي نعمة اللة
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*بأمانه


ضحكت جدا من قلبى

منتهى الرووووعه 


أحذرك


أيامك فى المنتدى ......... فهمتى ؟؟؟؟!!!


ههههههههههههههه


روعه روعه روعه


شكرااااا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

حلوه جدا 

ميرسى يا رجعا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوة اوى يا راجعة

شكرا ليكى*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة جدا شكرا يا رجعا



*مرسي طحبوش 
نورتني يا مان​*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2009)

كله بيشكر رجعا

ومحدش بيقول لكوبتك عديها ولا حاجة

نظام عاوزني اشكرها بطريقتي يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

10 ايام سجن يا راجعا هههههههههه​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (25 ديسمبر 2009)

_عديهاااااااااااااااااا​_ _يا كوبتك_​ 

_و عينى عليك بجد ههههه​_


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
حلو اوووووووى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة قوى
> ميرسى ليك حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*مرسي خالص يا سندريلا يا حبي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> جمييييييييييييلة اوووووووووووووووووى​_



*نورت الصفحة اكليل الشوك 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

salvation قال:


> _مش هقدر اعلق ولا حتى اضحك_
> _مش مستغنى عن عضويتى _​



*يا توني يا خواف 
هو كوبتك شخصية كبيرة لكن حبوب قوي ومتقبل تهريجنا معاة 
نورتني يا باشا​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عثل عثل يا كوبتك يا صغنن

ميرسى يا راجعه ياقمرة *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *ههههههههه لذيذة راجعة*
> *ميرسى ليكى*



*مرسي جرجس 
نورتني يا صديقي ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic man قال:


> كله بيشكر رجعا
> 
> ومحدش بيقول لكوبتك عديها ولا حاجة
> 
> ...



*كدة يا اصحابي هتتسببولي في السجن 
يا جماعة اللي يدخل الموضوع لازم يشكر الريس كوبتك علشان متحمل هزارنا معاة 
سماح النوبة يا كبير 
انا اختك رجعا متسجنيش :36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:​*


----------



## مايكل زكريا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه

جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتكrgaa​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوووووووى



*مرسي يا ماري 
نورتي يا جميلة ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عثل عثل يا كوبتك يا صغنن
> 
> ميرسى يا راجعه ياقمرة *​



*مرسي يا كركر يا عثل 
بس كوبتك الرجل الثاني هنا 
يعني كبيييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## dark_angel (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*عامل فيها رياض البنطلونى يا كوبتك طاب يلا على زنزانتك*
*بس بصراحة جميلة تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كدة يا اصحابي هتتسببولي في السجن​*
> *يا جماعة اللي يدخل الموضوع لازم يشكر الريس كوبتك علشان متحمل هزارنا معاة *
> *سماح النوبة يا كبير *
> 
> *انا اختك رجعا متسجنيش :36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:*​


 

اممممممممممممممم

فيه رشوة بورد هنا 

ماشي تنزل كلمتي المرة دي

انما المرة الجاية :11azy:


----------



## Coptic Man (25 ديسمبر 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *عامل فيها رياض البنطلونى يا كوبتك طاب يلا على زنزانتك*
> 
> 
> *بس بصراحة جميلة تسلم ايدك*​


 
روح ذاكر يا واد وبطل لعب

والا ها اقول لبابا :t30:


----------



## مريم12 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا عينى ايه القسوة دى كده يا راجعا ميصحش
يلا هما كام كلمة وقعه فى الارض يعنى و بعدين 
كوبيتك بينسى مش هيعلق يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههه
بصوا انا مش هنا مش انا اللى كتبت ها ولا اكنكم تعرفونى خالص
ههههههههههههه
متزعلش يا باشا عارفينك دمك خفيف و مبتزعلش
ميرررسى يا راجعا 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى يا راجعا زيك يا قمر
> على كدة الواحد يتجنب كوبتك



*مرسي يا ديدي 
نورتيني يا جميلة

دا كوبتك اخونا عسول​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتكrgaa​



*مرسي يا مايكل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## *koki* (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله شكرا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *بأمانه
> 
> 
> ضحكت جدا من قلبى
> ...



*سعداء بوجود حضرتك في الابتسامة 
وكويس اننا ضحكناك 

ربنا يستر بقة علي ايامي في المنتدي استاذي 

دنا بموووت في منتدي الكنيسة 

مرسي لحضرتك​*


----------

